# A PLASTIC BUCKET is NOT wearing/bonding with Baby



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

I Cannot Believe This Product and the Company's Marketing!

My husband walked into the gym last night and saw a mom "wearing" her baby...that is to say she had a shoulder strap on that attached to her baby's car seat restraint, so she was essentially "carrying" her baby's bucket.

I went online to show him that they are not that uncommon, and came across this site: http://www.cuddlekarrier.com/armsaver.html.

They are PROMOTING the product as being AP-friendly and talking about all of the wonderful benefits of wearing your baby. They have a list of all the beneficial reasons to wear your baby, which of course is true, but IN A BUCKET??? They are comparing carrying your baby in a bucket as promoting the same bond as wearing your baby in a sling! There isn't even any contact between the baby and the adult when the babe is in a plastic bucket.

PLEASE send a letter to the company if you are at all compelled. They need to remove the inaccurate information from their website so that others who maybe do not know any better do not leave their child in a bucket EVEN LONGER because they believe they are forming a "bond" with their child.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

omg that is the most rediculous things I have ever seen!







:
I will definitly write a letter!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

The one word that I can think of when I see those pictures is: OUCH!!!!








Seriously - it must really hurt!

Anyways, I just wanted to say that there was *VERY* heated and long discussion here on MDC last year about the use of carseats outside car. Just a little reminder in case this thread begin getting heated


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I have only seen that once in real life (it was probably 4 years ago?) and thought it was so silly. Aside from not being a true baby wearing item, it seems really uncomfortable and heavy!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I saw one of those in real life before I had kids, thought it was a neat contraption. Now that I've got kids, I have a different opinion.


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm going to go throw up now!


----------



## MerelyGod (Apr 5, 2005)

In case you missed the link at the bottom of the page:

http://www.cuddlekarrier.com/reasons.html

So, carrying your baby in a plastic seat like a suitcase is bad, but carrying your baby in a plastic seat like a purse is good?







:

It would be hilarious if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I had missed the link! Thank you!

Unbelievable!


----------



## naturallia (May 26, 2005)

I. am. speechless.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

i remember the PRODUCT being discussed but SERIOUSLY who KNEW they would market it as anything other than a convenience for hands-free carrying? HOW IN THE WORLD can they say this promotes bonding or call it babywearing? i wrote a letter. totally proposterous......


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh lordy. That looks . . . painful and silly.


----------



## Ms Ladybug (Dec 29, 2004)

Not so fast ladies, if you look at the whole web site, that bucket carrying contraption converts into a sling-like carrier...
Scroll down the first page.


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

That's because it is an "8-in-1" type product that can also function as a "high-chair" and a "shopping cart strap" as they refer to them (as well as a *lovely* purse). I am happy that they have discussed the idea of using it as a hip carrier (although I would personally never use a fanny-pack type carrier), but I still feel that they need to remove the "AP" info from the SPECIFIC page that is showing it being used as a car seat carrier.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Looks dumb to me, but since you saw it a gym, I wonder if they planned to work out and keep the baby close to them, and off the gross, disgusting, sweaty gym floor as they did their circuit? Better than leaving the newborn for hours, in that case.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't see much wrong with it besides the bucket carry part.
http://www.cuddlekarrier.com/front-carry-with-coat.mov
It appears to be quite versatile, and while I would not use it myself, some ignorant(and I use that in the true definition of the word) parent may be attracted to the bucket carry and find that the other uses are quite doable and baby will get the benefits.







Also, it appears that there are many other normal "hands free" ways to use this carrier, not just a fanny pack carry.


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 
Also, it appears that there are many other normal "hands free" ways to use this carrier, not just a fanny pack carry.

From every picture I looked at, the "fanny-pack" part is always attached in some form...though not always obvious.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benharperfan* 
From every picture I looked at, the "fanny-pack" part is always attached in some form...though not always obvious.

Why is that any different than a sling or mai tai with some kind of diaper pack attached to it?







: In the video the pack is on the back but the baby is positioned below it, not on it.


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom* 
Looks dumb to me, but since you saw it a gym, I wonder if they planned to work out and keep the baby close to them, and off the gross, disgusting, sweaty gym floor as they did their circuit? Better than leaving the newborn for hours, in that case.

Not at my gym...
They were walking into the childcare with the baby in the car seat with the strap around them...

I'm not disagreeing that there are some good uses for this...but when I originally posted, I did not even notice that it was an 8-in-1 product.
I'm slightly weirded out that many of the pictures are showing a plastic child, NOT a real baby.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benharperfan* 
I'm slightly weirded out that many of the pictures are showing a plastic child, NOT a real baby.

So am I.


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 
Why is that any different than a sling or mai tai with some kind of diaper pack attached to it?







: In the video the pack is on the back but the baby is positioned below it, not on it.

Not arguing that it IS any different...just commenting that I don't think the pack part comes off.

I personally am not into fanny pack looks. I used a New Native and my own diaper bag, but that is just me and has nothing to do with my original post about the baby being "worn" in a bucket.


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cutie Patootie* 
So am I.









I also wonder if the carrier would look any different with a life-sized baby...or be any less safe. Probably not since they appear to have a happy customer following based on the customer reviews!


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

THEIR RESPONSE TO MY EMAIL : which is attached below:

Colin K N A U F
<[email protected]> to me
More options 9:50 am (0 minutes ago)
October 16, 2006

Dear Matt and Tiffany,

First off let me say THANK YOU that you are as much an advocate of carrying next to the heart as I am. I applaud your activism and we need to do more...much more to keep parents from 'holding their young at arms length' and 'pushing them away'.... in strollers. There are times when I think I am the only one who hates our culture of 'hands off' parenting.

We do show that the Cuddle Karrier can be used to carry both baby and carrier comfortably on those occasions such as flying or cabbing that you need to have the baby car seat with you and if traveling alone it is an excellent way to be able to carry both while freeing hands for airport activity etc. We certainly would never recommend it as a long term solution. NOT only is it unhealthy in the long term but darned uncomfortable for everyone! But if travelling alone it is better than leaving the baby unattended or compromised on the ground. It certainly is only a short term solution to make the best of difficult time when travelling.

I am very curious where you saw this misinformation. Please forward the URL or site. We do have retailers on the internet....obviously some not as aware as they should be of how the Cuddle Karrier is intended to be used. That is shameful.
If you have any doubt at all of our corporate stance on 'vital touch' please spend a moment on our website here: http://www.cuddlekarrier.com/reasons.html

This is my personal stance on natural nurturing and the rendering down of all the science on the subject, into what I believe to be more understandable language: http://www.cuddlekarrier.com/IfICOULDspeak.html
I maintain that if we all birthed naturally and offered our babies the milk of human kindness and our arms....that we would not recognize the planet twenty years from now!

Thanks again Matt and Tiffany for bringing this to our attention. Please forward the URL at your earliest convenience so we can correct the situation ASAP. Having said that we need to do clarify our copy on our own website. I just looked at the copy that discusses the Cuddle Karrier as a Car Seat Shoulder Strap and it could be misunderstood. It could be clearer and will be shortly.

Thanks for this and your activism to bring vital touch to babies. The planet will be much the better if we all held our little ones next to our heart.

Very best regards,

Colin Knauf
President / CD

CuddleKARRIER the essential baby carrier - helping you "carry on with life'...easily.

Division of S y n C O G E N T Design & Direction Inc.

1928 Wildflower Drive, Pickering ON L1V 7A7 Canada

1-905-420-1223 • 1-877-CuddleKarrier • CuddleKarrier.com
________________________________________________

"World's Top Rated Baby Carrier" - TODAY's Parent Magazine

"All people, starting with us, must 'drop our arms' and pick up babies, if we are to ever enjoy societal sanity and peace on the planet. We need to love and embrace our young with all our hearts. It is the only sure way to save our planet and bring harmony to our global family.

On 14-Oct-06, at 11:36 AM, mattandtiffany nixon wrote:

> As a long time Attachment Parent who has worn all FOUR of my babies next to my heart, I am OFFENDED that you are marketing this product to keep a child in a vehicle restraint even longer hours as a method of babywearing and BONDING. It is offensive to me that a child worn in a plastic hard carrier is COMPARED AT ALL to a child being carried next to a loving adult's heart in a sling or other soft carrier with room to move and grow and warmth and love of HUMAN contact. Please remove the INACCURATE info AS SOON AS POSSIBLE FROM YOUR WEBSITE!!!!!
>
> --
> In Peace, Matt and Tiffany Nixon
> Homeschooling Parents to: Isaiah(8);Aidan(6);Ephraim (~4);&Asher(1.5)
> our artisan shops:
> http://hyenacart.com/Fair-Trade-Family (wool for cloth diapering and handmade toys)
> www.fairtradefamily.etsy.com (soakers and toys)
> My blog: http://www.xanga.com/fromscatteredtribe
> "The poor don't need charity [alone]. They need JUSTICE" Isabel Allende


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

When I see this kind of thing..I am always glad that I have a "spare" baby carrier in the car....
I will usually go out and get it, put babe in it and be an example....
Most the time babe is in it anyway....
however what a great way to show a new family to babywearing!!!


----------



## Neva (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

We do show that the Cuddle Karrier can be used to carry both baby and carrier comfortably on those occasions such as flying or cabbing that you need to have the baby car seat with you and if traveling alone it is an excellent way to be able to carry both while freeing hands for airport activity etc. We certainly would never recommend it as a long term solution. NOT only is it unhealthy in the long term but darned uncomfortable for everyone! But if travelling alone it is better than leaving the baby unattended or compromised on the ground. It certainly is only a short term solution to make the best of difficult time when travelling. - from the CuddleKARRIER letter to fromscatteredtribe
I always found that it was easier to use my wrap when travelling with DS and check the carseat. The airlines I've dealt with allow you 2 or 3 items as checked baggage when travelling with an infant; carseat, playpen or stroller. They will also allow you to take the stroller right up to where you board the plane. I nursed during takeoffs and landings. Then DS fell asleep in my arms or cheerfully played peek-a-boo with the passenger behind me or if we were really lucky with a granny we sat beside. So a carseat was not neccassary. If I was travelling with DS now at 16 months it would be to contain him on the plane but he is no longer in the infant carseat. I could not imagine standing in the long lines (especially customs) with this Cuddle Karrier.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Call me critical but if those people truly cared about promoting babywearing and the importance of babies having human contact, they would STOP MARKETING THEIR PRODUCT and start selling real baby slings. But they are more interested in making a buck. Money is an ugly, ugly thing.







:


----------



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
Call me critical but if those people truly cared about promoting babywearing and the importance of babies having human contact, they would STOP MARKETING THEIR PRODUCT and start selling real baby slings. But they are more interested in making a buck. Money is an ugly, ugly thing.







:

Sounds like they're trying to be on the fence and cater to both sides of the issue. Yuck.

Theres no way using the bucket seat in airports and cabs is easier than wrapping or slinging your baby.


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

I have gone around and around with Colin for the past 8 or 9 YEARS about this product.

It is a fanny sack.

A glorified fanny sack.

It has a slightly shaped shoulder which makes it sort of a poor fanny sack... with nonskid dots that are very irritating if it happens to ride up your neck (which it always does)

And the carrier? Is basically a couple bits of webbing with a little, tiny drop down triangle of cordura.

Yeah, you can strap a carseat to it... but poorly.

So it tries to be everything and does nothing well.

I am NOT opposed to straps on carseats--in poor weather with a tiny baby, it is *huge* to be able to keep the carseat in the house, put baby in it when you are leaving bundled up, get to the car and just drop baby in... and a strap makes that much less painful. I *loved* our Stay In View. Cried when she outgrew it. BUT... for carrying a carseat like that from house to car, you really want something like the Falcon strap, NOT this.

And for carrying stuff on your hip, you want a real fanny sack with no funky shaping.... NOT this.

And for carrying a baby in? Don't *even* get me started. It is not even remotely safe hands free.

And Colin was upset that I rated it poorly at TBW. There is only one other carrier that I will rate as poorly, but that one is at least relatively *safe*.

A bedsheet is more comfortable. A sweatshirt, knotted at the sleeves and used rebozo style, is more comfortable. A Bjorn is more comfortable. A plastic tablecloth done strap carry style is probably more comfortable! This thing... for any baby heavy enough to support their own weight well, is going to be terrible on the neck and shoulder. And for any baby NOT big enough to support their own body well, you can't ever let go of them for a second and the webbing they hang by their crotch from is an inch wide!







:


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

so it's everything i assumed it was!


----------

